# Double Inshore Slam



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday afternoon we made a quick trip just to get out of the house for a bit. We slipped up on a really good bite managing two slams and some fine trout!


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Good day on the water.


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks Guys, it was an awesome afternoon!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great vid - Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NLW352 (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice! Great video.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

You could be on tv on Saturday mornings. Good video , I know it's alot of work. You could take Keith Warren's spot.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfh2667 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice boat. What type and length and engine. Also your flat screen sonar is how big and who makes it. Nice video.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Great job on trip and video, keep her fishing, trust me!


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot Guys, we are really excited to see that people are actually enjoying our videos. The rig is a 17' Yellowfin skiff with a 115 Yamaha SHO, the chart plotter is a Hummingbird 1199 SI. Great machine and perfect for that little rig.

Thanks for all the kind words, Merry Christmas and if you guys have any video suggestions let us know!


----------



## 671guy (May 9, 2017)

Nice boat and must’ve been awesome time. I’ve managed a few slams this past year but hopefully with more time have some more this upcoming year


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

That was a fun video. Good job.


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you Guys, it was a great day for sure!


----------



## jmooreoutdoor (Dec 6, 2019)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

brad king said:


> Thanks a lot Guys, we are really excited to see that people are actually enjoying our videos. The rig is a 17' Yellowfin skiff with a 115 Yamaha SHO, the chart plotter is a Hummingbird 1199 SI. Great machine and perfect for that little rig.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words, Merry Christmas and if you guys have any video suggestions let us know!


That skiff is WAYYYYY nicer looking than the 21 & 24! Good looking boat and great video!


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> That skiff is WAYYYYY nicer looking than the 21 & 24! Good looking boat and great video!


Thank you Sir, I am very pleased with it so far!


----------



## BigMex20 (Apr 4, 2011)

what part of Galveston where u in


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

BigMex20 said:


> what part of Galveston where u in


West Bay down West of Jamaica Beach


----------



## DC31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Jubilee cove. That's Jamaica Beach water tower in background


----------



## BigMex20 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice fish u caught from there. never fished west bay before only east bay.


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

BigMex20 said:


> Nice fish u caught from there. never fished west bay before only east bay.


I like it, lots of marsh!


----------



## amatt (Oct 31, 2013)

I am pretty certain I have passed you guys in the Canals at JB several times. I have been curious about skiffs in West Bay, how do you like it? Do you feel limited on when you can actually head out into west bay with it?


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

amatt said:


> I am pretty certain I have passed you guys in the Canals at JB several times. I have been curious about skiffs in West Bay, how do you like it? Do you feel limited on when you can actually head out into west bay with it?


I have not felt limited but I do pay much more attention to the winds then when I was running my bay boat more. The boats handle the chop well and are safe in relatively bumpy water. You can expect more spray from a side or even quartering sea but other than that I do not worry to much.

Now I do stay fairly close and do not make really long runs. I'll trailer it as close to the marsh I wanna fish then make a short run if possible. But all in all very stable and versatile boat. I'm very happy with my decision to go to a skiff, link up with me one day and I'll take you for a ride if you are interested.


----------



## amatt (Oct 31, 2013)

brad king said:


> I have not felt limited but I do pay much more attention to the winds then when I was running my bay boat more. The boats handle the chop well and are safe in relatively bumpy water. You can expect more spray from a side or even quartering sea but other than that I do not worry to much.
> 
> Now I do stay fairly close and do not make really long runs. I'll trailer it as close to the marsh I wanna fish then make a short run if possible. But all in all very stable and versatile boat. I'm very happy with my decision to go to a skiff, link up with me one day and I'll take you for a ride if you are interested.


Will do :cheers:


----------

